# Chihuahua in Dubai, petshop that sells science diet



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All

Just wondering if anyone knows of a petshop/vet that sells SCIENCE DIET J/S Joint Support?

Online website for purchase would be great! 

Thanks for your help

P


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai Kennels and Cattery at Rashidiya sell Hills Science, is that the same stuff?
Dubai Kennels & Cattery (DKC)


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

:clap2: Yes thankyou so much.


----------

